# ISO Sizzling Manchurian Chicken recipe



## sarah (Mar 4, 2005)

can anyone help?


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 4, 2005)

Sarah, Chicken Machurian is probably not Authentic Chinese although Manchu is a province in China.   It is one of the fusion recipes that is more popular in India where there is a Chinese population that have adopted some Indian flavors in Chinese cooking.  

Anyway here is a recipe that I have used with chicken or cauliflower florets (it's pretty popular with the vegetarians in India).  

Boneless Skinless Chicken breasts cut into small peices or you can use Cauliflower florets
1 tsp of garlic paste
1 tsp of ginger paste
couple of pinches of red chilli powder
tsp of turmeric
1 tsp of salt
1/2 cup of cornstarch

For the sauce
1 green chilli finely chopped - more if you want it spicier
2 tbsp of soy sauce
3 tbsp of tomato ketchup

1/2 tsp of white or black pepper
3 cloves of garlic finely chopped
1/2 stick of ginger finely chopped
1 bunch of scallions finely chopped
freshly chopped corrainder (handful)

Oil 


Marinate chicken peices with flour, turmeric, chilli, garlic paste, ginger and salt for an hour.   Now fry it in the oil in small batches until they are nice and crisp.  

Drain on paper towels and save for later. 

In another saute pan add oil and once it's hot add the chopped ginger, garlic and  green chilli and saute it for a few minutes.  Next add soy sauce and tomato ketchup, pepper powder and some water.  Let this mixture cook for a few seconds.  Then add the chicken scallions and let it cook for another 5 minutes.  Garnish with corrainder and serve with rice.  

You can alter all the amounts based on the quantity of chicken but this gives you a general idea.  I am not great with exact amounts so please use your judgement and adjust the amounts to your liking.


----------



## sarah (Mar 5, 2005)

Yakuta thaks for the great recipe,it looks nice and easy,i've been searching on the internet for the recipe and i only found it at one site,its quite similar to yours,here goes....

Ingredients:
450   grams chicken breasts, boneless 
1   tablespoon soy sauce 
1/4   teaspoon MSG 
1/4   teaspoon white pepper 
1   teaspoon vinegar 
1/2   cup chicken stock 
1   teaspoon corn flour 
1   teaspoon Soya sauce 
1/4   teaspoon salt, chinese 
4   tablespoon honey, clear 
1   teaspoon sugar, brown 
1/4   teaspoon pepper 
1   tablespoon sesame seeds (til) 

How to Cook:
1.Wash and cut chicken into 2 inch strips. Marinate the chicken with salt, pepper, vinegar and soy sauce for about 20 minutes. 
2. Heat oil in a wok and fry the marinated chicken until the chicken is tender. Drain. 
3. Place the chicken in a wok. Add soya sauce. brown sugar, honey and chicken stock, salt and pepper. 
4. Bring to boil, stirring constantly, simmer for 3-4 minutes or until all the moisture has evaporated and thick coating of sauce has formed over the chicken. sprinkle with sesame seeds, stir once and transfer to a serving dish. 
5. Serve with plain or fried rice.


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 6, 2005)

Sarah thanks for another variation.  The next time I am in a mood for this chicken I will try the recipe you posted.


----------

